# Garden (string trio)



## Xinver (Aug 26, 2016)

Manipulating rhythm.


__
https://soundcloud.com/user-417172164%2Fgarden

SCORE = https://www.dropbox.com/s/k7yyqo9dmpcaxah/Garden%20-%20SCORE.pdf?dl=0


----------



## prasad94 (Jul 11, 2016)

Your strings sound very nice. May I know what samples you used for this?


----------



## Xinver (Aug 26, 2016)

prasad94 said:


> Your strings sound very nice. May I know what samples you used for this?


Of course:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Sounds good, bit sad though.


----------



## dzc4627 (Apr 23, 2015)

I thoroughly enjoyed the final 2 bars.


----------

